# Speedsters



## OldSkipTooth (May 27, 2016)

Who can give me the skinny on early 26" Schwinn speedster frames? It seems the early frames have much more top tube slope meeting the rear stays? When did production start? I am on the lookout for an early one for a project. Any info is helpful.


----------



## CrazyDave (May 27, 2016)

http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/bik/5554982217.html
http://fortwayne.craigslist.org/bik/5543465065.html


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2016)

The middleweight Speedster's last year of production was 1961, and the first lightweight Speedster was the 63 model. Can't comment on the top tube bend changing, never owned one.


----------



## island schwinn (May 27, 2016)

had to do with frame size.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 27, 2016)

Thanks, I thought it might be frame size, collapses the geometry.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 27, 2016)

Thanks Dave!


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2016)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Thanks, I thought it might be frame size, collapses the geometry.




I checked the specs on a few years of the Speedsters and there was only one frame for each size, 26", 24" and 20". The bend looks the same on all the 26" models, at least to my eyes.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 28, 2016)

Small frame was used for several models...


----------



## GTs58 (May 28, 2016)

Adamtinkerer said:


> Small frame was used for several models...




Yes it was, but I think that came about down the road in the 70's.


----------



## Metacortex (May 28, 2016)

For 1963 through 1970 I believe the only Lightweight in a 17" frame was the Speedster, but starting in '71 that size was also available in Racer and/or Collegiate models. Whether it was called a Speedster, Racer or Collegiate, those Lightweights with 17" frames were "camelback" style. :














I believe the camelback style was changed to a sloping straight tube in 1980.


----------



## bairdco (May 28, 2016)

Speedster camelbacks are my favorite schwinns. I like to desecrate them.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Jun 1, 2016)

Yes, I can see that you speed demon is not a typical Schwinn speedster! Is that an Ashtabula fork on there!


----------



## bairdco (Jun 1, 2016)

Yup. Rare 24" ashtabula, unstamped with the welded crown gusset. and ashtabula cranks, too.

Welded the gusset into the frame, and built the cannonball gas tank from a 6" sphere I found at industrial metal supply, that's used for flag pole toppers.

I race that bike on gokart tracks. Geared to go about 45mph.


----------

